# Is this asbestos TSI??



## stevefrench (Oct 2, 2012)

Here are a few more close up shots.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Fiberglass


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Not and issue but be sure to have PPE on if you disturb it (i.e. respirator, clothing, etc).


----------



## stevefrench (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks to you both!


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

The insulation is fiberglass. The cloth wrap can sometimes contain asbestos. So can the coating on the outside of the cloth if it has any. And any cast in place materials at joints, valves or elbows will likely contain asbestos.


----------

